# Wood ID help



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Question for you wood working guys.
My neighbor gave me some 4x4's to make baits out of. He said it is cedar but it's much harder and heavier than any cedar I've ever used. The grain is very tight and sure looks like cedar, but it doesn't put off much odor at all when cut. It's very hard yet doesn't splinter or break like oak or other hardwoods I've used. Anyone know what it is? Fir? Mahogany? It's hard to tell by most examples I can find online.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks like white cedar to me.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

s.a.m said:


> Looks like white cedar to me.


It looks an awful lot like cedar but my table saw plays heck cutting it. I cut cedar all the time, and this is much harder. The same size pieces of red and white cedar that I have are also much lighter than this. It's almost like petrified cedar.  When you knock 2 pieces of it together it has that porcelain or high frequency sound like some hardwoods do.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It looks like cedar to me but maybe it has had some kind of treatment for exterior use.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Wondering if they were cut from telephone poles?


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

What about iron wood?!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Yellow pine treated.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Treated yellow pine post


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Many Eyes said:


> Treated yellow pine post


Thanks guys! I think Shawn is right. The color is what seems odd but it's very old and treated. Hard as a brick.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

treated ponderosa pine much harder than regular pine lumber


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like yellow pine to me also


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

TREATED PINE IT IS


----------

